# buttercup toxic?



## Suburbanfarmer (May 16, 2013)

Is buttercup toxic to goats? We have a ton of it in our yard and I would like to let my goats out to graze especially since there are some great bushes to browse on, but there is buttercup all around them. 
Thanks,
K


----------



## Godsgrl (May 16, 2013)

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/87-2/plants_toxic_to_goats/

 According to this link, it is toxic.


----------



## alsea1 (May 16, 2013)

Yes, unfortunatly, they are. Buttercups contain an acrid, volatile alkaloid-amenenol, strong enough to blister the skin and cause inflammation of the intestinal tract. Cattle and goats poisoned by buttercups produce bitter milk and a reddish color. The toxic material volatilizes and is lost when buttercups are dried as in hay.

25 A heavy growth of buttercup is an indication of low soil fertility. Have the soil analyzed and apply ground lime and fertilizers as their need is shown. The increased grass growth soon crowds out buttercups.


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 16, 2013)

Don't anybody tell my goats buttercups are poisonous.  They love them.  My field is filled and my goats fill up on them regularly.  I have not noticed any problems with the milk either.  They also ate all my poke plants.  That is also listed on the poison list.  My mother fed us poke every year.  Sent us kids out with a paper bag and a knife to collect all we could.  Was she trying to tell us something???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 17, 2013)

My fields are full of it. Have not paid attention if they actually eat them.  But been in the field  with the goats for years.  WE also have daffodiles in one area and they bloom every year, the goats wont touch them.


----------



## alsea1 (May 17, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess we will mow it down before we let them graze in that area.
-K


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Jun 2, 2013)

I find this interesting (and confusing) 

I grew up singing "ring around the rosy .....cows are in the meadow eating buttercups... ashes ashes we all stand up"


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 2, 2013)

It seems that there is alot of contradicting information out there. 
I imagine some goats like people have good instincts about what to eat and some don't.
When in doubt I find its best to avoid it.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 2, 2013)

It seems that there is alot of contradicting information out there. 
I imagine some goats like people have good instincts about what to eat and some don't.
When in doubt I find its best to avoid it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 3, 2013)

There are some plants that are listed as toxic that would have to be ingested in large quantities for a serious reaction.  Then there are others that only require a small amount for an issue to arise (Azalea, Rhododendron).  Buttercup is a toxic plant but 1) if they have plenty of browse, they might not touch it or may not eat enough for a reaction and 2) you could possibly have a few kids go out with gloves and a wheelbarrow and rip it out by the roots and reduce the volume of it in your pasture.


----------

